# Mojo dove



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

I need to buy 1 or 2 mojo doves and would like to know what works..Brand?? size?? etc..I don't want to buy something that isn't going to hold up....any suggestions??


----------



## ehossk (Mar 6, 2010)

Buy the MOJO brand. I have the 2 of the old style and they hold up to a beating! Left in the truck for extended periods of time, dropped, etc. They both just work everytime, and battery life is a long time (easy to replace 4 AA's). U can find them on sale normally for 29.99


----------

